# Male abstinence before IUI



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

How many days do you recommend that my hubby abstains from ejaculating before IUI. We think we'll be doing the IUI either last thing Friday or first thing Saturday (if my scan looks good on Thursday). I know they recommend 2 to 3 days, so we should be ok if we have sex tomorrow morning, then he does nothing else for the next few days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

We always   2 days before and even tho the clinic says 3 days my OHs count has always been fine. I assume your DHs SC is ok anyway? I just think its good to have some   in there already to maximise things a bit  

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for replying Shemonkey. Hubby's SC is really good, we    this morning, so think we won't do anymore for the next few days (makes it 3 days if insemination is Sat morning), I just want to play safe incase they say come in on Friday morning and we'll do it them.


----------

